# Our Handsome Boy



## Bailey (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is Bailey, our rescue monster


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics he looks lovely a real stunner


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's lovely


----------



## millmoll (Apr 13, 2008)

ahhhhhhh he looks very contented


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgoeus dog,,, i love the second one,,,


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

Bailey,is just lovely and well done you for giving him a forever home


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Aw he looks so sweet Steve had a dog that looked just like him.
Lovely face

Mel


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics he looks a really cutie


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice dog... looking forward for more pics...


----------

